# Why did you really buy a Kindle?



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

My wife and I both have Kindles. I actually enjoyed going to the library and looking at all the new books with their flashy covers.  Then it was fun bringing them home and reading them.  I usually got hard backs.

However I had a shoulder replacement due to an accident on my bicycle last year.  After that it became difficult to pick up and hold those heavy books.  To read the Dome by Steven King would be especially hard since it is 1200 pages and must weigh 3 or 4 pounds.

I picked the Kindle over the nook strictly based on weight since since I didn't know anything about either of them.

My wife has physical problems due to a car accident so also has problems reading library books.

So we have Kindles for the simple reason that we have difficulty reading library books.

So what was the real reason you bought your Kindle?


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

There is more than one reason for me. Speed of delivery is probably the first. Plus all the free and cheap ebooks. Plus the amount of Kindle books at Amazon. The Kindle is also a part of my own editing process. I read my stories on the Kindle and listen to them, which is rather painful with that monotone voice. But it works for me.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I had only a Kindle app on my PC for a while, intending to get an actual Kindle later. But a fan of my web site learned I was writing Kindle ebooks without owning an actual Kindle, and gifted me one for Christmas! Yay!

I first downloaded the Kindle app to read an ebook about publishing on Kindles. I bought the ebook with a $5 Amazon gift card I won online (I'm not kidding).

I've been publishing stories and other items on my web site since the early 1990s, and earning an income from them. I decided to start publishing ebooks too once it appeared that they were finally consolidating into some sort of orderly industry and formats. The success of the Amazon Kindle (and Amazon's strong courting of indies with their KDP system) had a lot to do with me deciding the time had come.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

My initial reason was because of the portability - I ALWAYS carry a book, and some of them are heavy. And there were times I carried two because I was near the end of one. Then I realized how much easier it is to hold. I have arthritis in my right hand, and I used to skip reading because it hurt too much to hold the book open and turn the pages. I can now read comfortably, even while lying in bed, which I couldn't do before. And the K3 is so clear I can even read and without my glasses! 

The Kindle is an absolute godsend. Seriously the coolest thing I've ever owned.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

1. I don't have room to store books in our small apartment
2. I get pain in my hand from holding books open too long (okay, it also happens when I'm on the computer too long but the Kindle definitely helps reduce it)
3. I travel at least once a year
4. Instant gratification, no shipping charges (I don't drive, we live in the city so I can get around by public transport but it's so much easier to use the internet)


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend showed me his K3. After saying for years that I would never have an e reader (I wanted to hold a real book, turn pages, smell the paper, etc, etc,) I  was stunned at the clarity and readability of the e-ink display. When he demonstrated the ease and fun of browsing and purchasing e books I was sold completely.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was looking to buy something unique for myself. 
I kept it, and later bought a K2 because it's much easier to travel with one Kindle (and one Sony) than several DTBs. 
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

DH bought my first Kindle for me knowing I am a readaholic and that it would give me constant access to new material.  We used to make a once-a-month trip to the "big city" to buy dozens of books to hold us over until the next trip as there is no place besides the grocery or Wal-Mart to buy books in our small town and the library is abysmal.

I used to get really grumpy when my TBR pile was getting low and the 90-110 mile trip to a bookstore wasn't in the schedule.  The Kindle maintains my mental health (well, mostly)


----------



## kimdle (May 15, 2011)

I got my first ereader because I love to read, and I loved the idea of having 100s of books at my fingertips when I was out and about. It was a Sony Pocket edition, and I had it a year and a half before recently purchasing my K3. I wanted something with a bigger screen and Wi-Fi, but was also light (compared to the nook that my dd has). The ability to borrow library books in the future was a big plus.  Also, I have never heard any complaints from people I know who have Kindles, but I can't say the same for the nook. It seemed like there was no better choice!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Honestly, it was a toy I didn't have, and I have to have the cool toys...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Convenience of e-books.  I read more now that I don't have to hassle with buying books I'll read once or using the library etc.

I went Kindle over Sony Reader (the only other major e-reader by in early 2009) for the Kindle store (better selection and prices at the time) and whispernet.  I liked the Sony readers better hardware wise, but the store and Whispernet won me over.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

My book shelves were are overloaded. I took a lot of books and donated them the our public library, but still have tons. I figured an ereader would solve my problem. 

I also love gadgets, so I initially purchased the Nook, love it. But I kept hearing so much about the kindle and how much easier it was to use, so when the $139 kindle came out, I splurged and got one. I have to say, I fell in love with it. I liked the pearl ink screen and it was easier on my eyes if that makes sense.

I go back and forth between the kindle and my nook. I enjoy them both. I now travel and don't have to take a ton of books with me, I just grab one of my devices and go. 

I just regret not buying the light for my cases I really could have used that on my last trip to read at night : )

Reading on an ereader is a great experience...I still occasionally will grab a paperback.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a lot of trouble deciding what books to take home with me on a 12 hour train trip back to my parents home and was carrying around way too much weight. So Mainly it was easier to carry around a kindle than LOTR in hardcover or one of the Hobb books.
Also the vast ammount of free books and the fact that the kindle will be worth itself by the end of the second year since I no longer have to buy reprinted copies of the classics but can now get them for free, adds up really fast.

One of the more secondary reasons is that I used to read ebooks on my eeepc which was really nice but the old little thing was dieing on me. And a kindle is much cheaper then a replacement netbook to read ebooks on.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

since I already had a Sony and understood the convenience of
using an e-reader the Kindle was purchased simply for the ease
of purchasing on Amazon.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Honestly, the absolute reason that pushed it over the top for me was free 3g internet access worldwide. I was planning a trip to Japan and needed something that would give me some measure of contact with people back home. I had a laptop for when there were wifi hotspots available, but I was thinking about renting a cell phone too. The price of the K3g offset the cell phone rental pretty well on my limited budget, plus had all of the benefits of being a Kindle! It worked perfectly for my needs during my trip and my wife ended up getting one too! We love 'em for all of the usual reasons, but the one that kicked me into actually buying my first one was the free worldwide internet access.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Initially I bought my Kindle b/c my first book came out as an eBook and I wanted to see what all the buzz was about. Didn't take long to realize the benefits of the Kindle, already mentioned in previous posts. I love the low cost books and the fact I get them instantly. I'm never without a book to read.


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

First was because I'm already out of room for more books.  Second because I can take my library with me wherever I go.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

1.  I love gadgets
2.  I love to read
3. I love bargains and free books
4.  I'm terrible at remembering to return library books
5.  Decided on the Kindle over the Nook because, at the time I got mine, the Nook was on preorder and untested.  The Kindle was on it's 2nd gen and had rave reviews.  In addition, at the time, Amazon had more of my favorite authors available in ebook format.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I bought my Kindle Klassic 3 years ago primarily because I ran out of storage room.  I live in a small space and being a prolific reader I just ran out of shelf space.  I loved the idea of the instant download and the ease of buying.  Once I got it I fell in love with the easy, comfortable way to read.  When I hold an actual book now I feel awkward!  I just ordered a new K3 even though my K1 was still going strong.  I have no real reason except that I wanted one!  I am gifting a friend with my trusty K1.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I didn't buy my Kindle--my DH bought it as a Christmas gift for me.  He bought it for me because he knows what an avid reader I am and he thought I would enjoy it.  It didn't hurt that we are both gadget junkies, too.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Being able to adjust font/text size! A major selling point for me. Once I decided on an e-reader, a bit of research showed Kindle as the winner, hands down.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

to read.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love electronics, I love to read and I'm really big on instant gratification.  The Kindle was perfect for all of that  

After getting the Kindle I discovered the free books and the built-in dictionary, which made the Kindle even better in my mind.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sam Rivers said:


> So what was the real reason you bought your Kindle?


I wanted to be cool.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

#1) I am a gadget whore.  The concept of E Ink technology caught my interest.  Once I saw it in real life, I was amazed.

#2)  I was with coworkers on a business seminar out of state.  While waiting at the airport, I whipped out my heavy 754 page hardcover book out of my crowded backpack.  Then my coworker whipped out her thin tiny Kindle and I was instantly jealous.  I had to have one too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hard to remember exactly why I bought my first kindle, but I'd seen it on the Amazon site a lot and noticed that (at that time) most books I looked at were available for K for 9.99 or less.  It was way over the top expensive for me (even though I had a real job then!), but when Oprah had the $50 off deal, I jumped on it.  First discussed with some friends at work about how it might solve my problem of too many books in my apartment.  I didn't even know that it wasn't backlit until we had these discussions in October '08.

I still didn't know that I would like it so much until after I started reading on it.  Thought I'd still want paper books for about half of my reading until I finished a few on my kindle.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I wanted an ebook reader because I spend most of my time in southern Mexico and I was tired of reading what I could find instead of what I actually wanted to read.

I chose the Kindle for the availability of books.

Since I got it, I have found other reasons. I picked up a paperback a few days ago and the print was too small for me to read without very strong light. Reading at dinner or even in my bathroom wasn't possible. So, with old eyes, I like being able to adjust the font.

I used to carry a pen and index cards to jot down words I wanted, or needed, to look up. Now, I use the dictionary in the Kindle that that covers 95% of what I need.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw the Kindle first offered in November of 2007. . .maybe early December. Certainly very near the release date of the original version. My immediate thought was "that is way cool." Followed quickly by "I want one!"

I'd looked at ereaders before but they all struck me as pretty expensive and I wasn't keen on the backlit screen. I really liked the idea of being able to carry one device that had many books on it -- the way I always carried a book with me anyway. And this one looked like a book page! And you didn't have to hook it up to the computer to get books! And Amazon had LOTS of books available -- I'd been a customer almost from the day they opened their doors.

So, my second impression was "that is _Way Cool_!" Read the write up on Amazon thoroughly. Thought a bit -- the price was still $399 at the time which was not something I could spend without thought. Went back a week later for more research -- sold out. O.K. Then. decision made for now!

But I kept checking it out. . .started lurking in the Amazon forums. . . .and by February had decided that it would be my 'tax season is over and my birthday is coming up' present to myself. By then, the price had dropped to $359 so I jumped. Never looked back. Got a DX in the Summer of 2009 -- which has since been passed on to my aunt who likes the larger screen -- and the K3 last August. FWIW, my original 'magic book' is still going strong.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

4Katie said:


> My initial reason was because of the portability - I ALWAYS carry a book, and some of them are heavy. And there were times I carried two because I was near the end of one. Then I realized how much easier it is to hold. I have arthritis in my right hand, and I used to skip reading because it hurt too much to hold the book open and turn the pages. I can now read comfortably, even while lying in bed, which I couldn't do before. And the K3 is so clear I can even read and without my glasses!
> 
> The Kindle is an absolute godsend. Seriously the coolest thing I've ever owned.


Oh yeah - right about the time I was seriously considering splurging for a Kindle, DH came home with new golf clubs he bought for himself. When he told me they cost about $400, my decision was made.


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

My wife insisted on one for her birthday. Yes, boss!  

And, you know, as long as she was getting one, I might as well get one for myself so we can read "together." Twist my arm.

In all seriousness, what mostly sold me were two things. First, our first child was born last spring, and the house has exploded with baby (you name it--toys, accessories, diapers...). Space is limited, and I was getting tired of running out of space on our book shelf. Second, I wanted to start reading again, and I was increasingly finding DTB hard to read. There really is something about never losing my place in a book that makes a world of difference.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I got mine because the price was right, I love to read and I'm a gadget hound.   Waited a year and then bought my husband his since he was reading on his ipod. Although he claimed to not really need one, him reading on that little screen was driving me crazy so I ignored him and bought one anyways. Yup, I was right once again.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

When they first came out, I was intrigued but hesitant because of the cost.  Then I happened to catch Oprah's show and they mentioned the $50 off and by then, it was $300.  But I rationalized, as a single mom who had pretty much raised her kids, one through college, and loved to read, I was due to treat myself to something "just for me".  I've been a library reader all my life, but had been buying DTB's to the point where I was out of space too so it just made sense that this was the way to go for me.  It's been a comfort to know that I have endless amounts of books at my fingertips, the convenience it offers and it just makes me feel happy.  I upgraded Oct. 10 to the K3 and love it even more.  Thinking about giving my K1 to my 8 yo GS but I want him to enjoy the love of reading a physical book for a little while longer.


----------



## claytondb (May 4, 2011)

The first thing that made me want a Kindle was seeing the e-ink display in real life.  I thought it was just a sticker or something on the screen... that couldn't possible be the display!  But it was, and I was amazed.  I wanted one for a while but didn't think that I could spend the $140 on it because I wouldn't use it that much to read... but then I found myself reading a lot and wishing that I had something more convenient and easier to deal with.  I don't like holding down books while I read them, and I like being able to eat while I read or lay down and not have to hold it the whole time.  I have to say, I enjoy my Kindle more than I expected I would.  I think I read more now than I ever have in my whole life, and it's helping me learn all sorts of things.  I imagine it will come in handy when I go back to college in September, if I can find some of my texbooks in pdf or ebook format.  
In short: My love for technology + my love for reading = Kindle.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

I thought about buying a kindle or other ebook reader for some time for the following reasons

1. re-reads, it gets very expensive buying the same book over and over again for re-reads. I will re-read books when a new release in a series comes out (think wheel of time, a song of ice and fire.

2. Searchable, easier to navigate and find passages.

3. Organization, all my books in one spot.

4. Portability, convenience.

5. The ability to convert PDF manuals for equipment I work on to Mobi to store and access from my kindle, it is even a tool for work.

Finally, I picked the kindle because it is simple, it is just an ebook reader. I want my phone to just be a phone, my camera to just take pictures and my ebook reader to just store and display books.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, as a writer who was publishing his books for Kindle, I felt I needed to have one.  But, when the very first Kindle came out, I wanted one because I love gadgets.  I got a Sony e-reader first, however, to find out if I liked reading ebooks.  I loved it.  When Christmas came last year, I decided I needed the ereader leading the pack and got the Kindle.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

1. I have Hyperhidrosis, so my hands sweat all the time and it's really uncomfortable reading paper books.

2. It's very convenient.

3. It looks pretty.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Saw the K1 around Christmas '08.  Way too expensive, but really cool gadget.  Wanted one if the price ever came down.  Well, by Christmas '09 the price was down but they were advertising the nook.  Decisions, decisions.  Decided on the K2 because the nook's release date kept getting pushed back, was new and untested and I liked the idea of dealing with Amazon over B&N.  Informed hubby of choice (after discussing the choice between the nook vs. k2 for a month, "but never the Sony, I know that for sure!")  Guess which one he had bought?  Yep, the sony!  Why?  Well, it was the one in the stores!  So, he took it back and got me a lens for the new camera I had bought myself.  (I always have to buy the presents I really want for myself)  So, I had to order my own K2.  

#1 reason for purchase - space!  I don't get ride of books.  So, running out of space in the house.
#2 protability.  I always have a book that I want to read at my fingertips!  And if there isn't one on the K2, well, I have 3G for free and can buy one.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

1.  Jeff and Oprah -- The Kindle was just so amazing
2.  Number of books that can be stored on Kindle.  I'd never be out of things to read. . .
3.  The Kindle is lightweight and so very easy to carry with me.
4.  The number of books available on Amazon and the ability to get those books no matter where I am.
5.  E-ink. Easy on the eyes AND the ability to determine the size of font that I am most comfortable reading.
6.  It looks good
7.  Great accessories -- Oberon covers, Etsy bags, etc.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

To help pick up chicks in coffee shops, of course.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

My husband's a gadget guy, so he got an early version. I read on it & got hooked.

The end. 

He bought me a 3G for my birthday, knowing I wanted one, and I use it ALL THE TIME.

To the point that the other day, I thought something was wrong when I picked up my purse. It was lighter than usual. Took me a second to realize the reason: my Kindle wasn't inside!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I told DH it was so I could read while nursing (which was true, DD had learned @ a very early age how to turn pages while nursing).  I told him I wanted a Kindle for christmas (used the exact word) and he started researching.  A few weeks later he tells me he's not sure when I'm going to get my christmas present as the Nook wouldn't come out until Jan of '10.  I looked @ him and said (very slowly, so he could understand  ) "I want a Kindle".  I ended up ordering it myself.  He told me, just recently, that he thought that the Kindle would be a fad for me and that I would soon forget about it, but he's glad that he was proven wrong.  He's also using my K2 as an audio book for his daily commute.

BTW, I don't think I've posted here, but I know I've been thinking about this topic lately.  I love mommy brain!


----------



## teach2cruise (May 8, 2011)

#1 - I'm a gadget geek  
#2 - I had the Kindle app on my iPad and it was already loaded with books, but the iPad and poolside/beachside reading don't mix.  So.. the only logical solution was to buy a Kindle! Then I had to buy an Oberon cover, and a waterproof cover (because, after all, I bought it for the pool/beach, right??)
#3 - My car is just too small to carry a bag of books on vacation with us, I can only fit 2 18" duffle bags in the trunk (also known as the rear glove compartment!), so the Kindle was a logical solution!  (I'm just so logical, I can validate anything!!!)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I like technology. I love gadgets. I couldn't think of anything else I wanted for Christmas, so I mentioned a Kindle to DH. We looked at the Nook (I it was the year it was supposed to come out), but it wouldn't be shipping til February, and I'm not a patient sort. So we ordered the K2...little did I know how much I'd love it. Hundreds of books later, I'm still in love with it. I never read paper books now and find the Kindle is MUCH MUCH easier on my eyes. If it's not on Kindle, I don't need it, and I have many more on there waiting to be read. I take it everywhere with me. If I accidentally leave it at home, I feel lost...so much so that I now have the Kindle app on the phone for emergencies.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Honestly, it was a toy I didn't have, and I have to have the cool toys...


This


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Initially it was newspapers.  I read four or five daily.  Bundling them up is a chore.  They are also dirty/messy.  And I hate one time use items like a newspaper or magazine.

But since owning, I love the blogs and independent novels.  I also love the convenience.  If I finish a book and want to read the next, click and I got it.  And preorders arrive wirelessly upon availability.  Right now I have the final book of Guillermo del Toros trilogy, The Night Eternal, on order.  Love turning on my kindle and finding a new book.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

When the first ever kindle released I thought it was way cool, but living in the UK meant specially importing it. Then there was the matter of having no international system of getting books back then. It was doable by pretending i was a US resident etc etc, just too much hassle.

But then kindle came to Europe and i thought now is the time, but i heard whispers that a 3g version would come out, so I waited.

In the end, the reason i bought my 3g kindle was that i had been published in print for years and wanted to try ebooks in kindle format. kindle for PC works, but you really only appreciate how good an ebook can be by reading it on a kindle. I got one last weekend to test out my books, and now i love it. 

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

There were a lot of books that I had always meant to read, mostly old public domain books. But they were hard to find, and when I did find them, they had tiny fonts  and were on old, yellowed paper. Not great for reading. But now I can obtain them in a minute or so, and they are just as clear and readable as any other book.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

It took this board to convience me to finally take the plunge. Our local library had the Rocket e-readers and I just wasn't impressed. I'm a gadget whore as well, so I loved the idea. I had no way of seeing the Kindle 1 in person but after spending a few days on the boards here, and then some refurbished Kindles being sold on Amazon...I saw it as a sign. And I've upgraded everytime because, well, I'm a gadget whore.

I proudly tell folks I've got almost 500 titles with me and can get more with a few clicks. And for my fellow sci-fi/fantasy folks who haven't joined the Kindle train, I tell them that those 500 include the entire Lord of the Rings trilogy, the Hobbit, the entire Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, and all the published titles of A Song of Ice and Fire- all massive books, all on this wee little device.

So, mostly portability. And back before the Agency Model, when books were generally $9.99 or less, I was able to get titles I normally wouldn't have. But over 100 of the books currently on my Kindle are freebies.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

1. I am a gadget girl. (I get it from Daddy)
2. School load (I always carry a leisure book with me. Keep syllabi and assignments on there)
3. Printing
4. availability. No need to drive to the book store (which is in a busy area.
5. Space I have no more room in my room for books.

Now I love text to speech but that didn't exist on the kindle when I got my k1. (may she rest in piece)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My husband is a medical traveler.  We move between 2 to 4 times a year and only take what fits in a mid-sized SUV.  That doesn't leave room for books.  Two kindles solved our problem.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been reading ebooks on a series of Palms since the early '00s, so I was already sold on the convenience and portability. The Kindle did for me what the iPod and iTunes did for music: everything came together at the right time. Convenience, portability, and availability of every book I could imagine wanting. Once the price dropped to $139, the final barrier fell.

Kindle vs Nook? I liked the Nook too; and I've made my novel available on each. When I picked up a physical Kindle at Staples, I was amazed. I actually thought it was a cardboard mockup...and when you're dealing with a 'book,' that's a good thing.

Now I share a Kindle with my wife and daughter; our middle sons runs the app on his Android. We just sent a 3G Kindle to our Marine son for his birthday; he picks it up tomorrow. We'll be able to gift him books wherever he's stationed, instead of buying, shipping, and hoping he gets a chance to pick up his mail.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw a discussion of the Kindle on TV in Feb of 2008. I was immediately intrigued by the idea of an "iPod for books", even though I'm usually on the trailing edge of new technology (why would we need a video player/microwave/computer/you name the technology, I couldn't see the need for it initially). The price ($399 at the time) stymied me, but I couldn't stop looking at the Amazon Kindle page. Six months and a price drop later, I finally pulled the trigger and never looked back. One thing that helped sway me was that my daughter did a price comparison on books she knew she wanted and saw how much money she could save on the Kindle books. Me, I usually bought my paper books at used book stores and thrift shops, so the savings wasn't such a big deal for me, but by then I knew about all the free public domain books and promotional books that Amazon/publishers offered.

What I didn't anticipate was how much more I'd read with the Kindle. Because it's so portable, even with the longest of books (not fun lugging around *Pillars of the Earth* in paper form in your purse ) I can take it with me anywhere I go and read in those "found moments" waiting for appointments, etc. Of course it's wonderful for traveling - love being able to take my entire "library" with me on vacation. And I had no idea just how many free books I'd end up getting from Amazon - not just public domain books, but the more current promotional books.

But to answer the question - the initial draw was "an iPod for books". And what pushed me to buy was that initial price drop (to $359 - wow, now that just seems crazy, but my only regret was that I waited those 6 months and missed out on 6 months of reading pleasure). I'm sure there were other reasons, but it's been a while and I don't remember the others any more!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

jonathanmoeller said:


> To help pick up chicks in coffee shops, of course.


Has it worked?
deb


----------



## Cheri Schmidt (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll be honest - we published a Kindle, and a Nook, because my husband and I decided to publish my books via Amazon and B&N. Yet we have quickly fell in love with the ability to quickly and easily download and carry around a large collection of books. We still both purchase hardbound and paperback, yet we also download quite a bit for our Kindle.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought a kindle so I wouldn't have to pack several books when traveling.


----------



## Matt Maxwell (Jun 5, 2011)

Speed of delivery, adjustable type (I still fight putting on my reading glasses), variety of material, ability to carry an impossible amount of books in my pocket.

That and trying to adjust to the new realities of being an author in the 21st century. Ignore this stuff at your own peril.


----------



## jediliz (Jun 6, 2011)

Why?

1) Best Buy had a special offer for Reward Zone members with double points for eReaders back in November.
2) Decided on a Kindle instead of a Nook....just because the Price was right...
3) I was running low on bookcase space in my basement (I have huge bookcases on either side of my basement room, but one side has movies and the other has books and pc game boxes and some other things
4) I could buy the entire Ramona Quimby book series minus the one I owned in paperback, for my Kindle and not be embarrassed about reading a book meant for kids younger than me.  
5) I could buy Nancy Drew books I didn't already have.  And I did!


I had actually at one time looked at a Sony Pocket Reader, then spring of last year I was almost ready to get a Nook (they were offering a free $50 gift card at B&N with the purchase for a short time...even had my cash and gift cards set aside) but then I wanted to see a Kindle in PERSON....finally saw one at Staples since I think the Target one was not working.

I am so glad I have my Kindle.  Getting ready to take it with me on a trip to Minnesota and then it'll come with me to Colorado.  Won't take up the amount of room several books would in my backpack or travel bag. And I don't have to worry about losing my bookmark where I leave off when reading.

I've had my Kindle for ~6 1/2 months now and I can't imagine life without it.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

My first reason was because we publish a literary magazine in Kindle and web versions and I had to be able to check the conversions. 

My second reason was because I love books but have no more space in which to keep physical copies. 

My third reason was to give readings using my Kindle instead of paper, but that role now belongs to my Sony PRS-950, which I bought to check ePub versions of books we've begun to publish, but which turns out to be the perfect size to replace my manuscripts folder.


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

For me, mostly because I owned so many "real" books that it was becoming an issue of space, especially since I was planning a move overseas and would have to be very selective in which books came with me. The Kindle just makes it so much easier to have your whole library in one device. Plus, I admit, it's just a really cool device and I wanted one anyway


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

1. Move often and don't keep many books.  Before Kindle I would donate or sell books to keep space open on the shelves.
2. Part of moving for us means international moves which means less access to English books.  Now I have a wide variety at my fingertips.
3. I no longer have to pack plenty of books for vacation; especially long flights and road trips.  I can put a Kindle and a magazine (just in case) in my carry-on and be done with it.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Fireheart223 said:


> For me, mostly because I owned so many "real" books that it was becoming an issue of space, especially since I was planning a move overseas and would have to be very selective in which books came with me. The Kindle just makes it so much easier to have your whole library in one device. Plus, I admit, it's just a really cool device and I wanted one anyway


Same here. I was out of room.
Plus, there were a lot of books I wanted to read that were public domain/free but I refuse to sit in front of a computer to read them. Too hard on the posterior and the eyes.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine was a birthday gift. I wasn't really expecting it. My Mom came to me and asked me the difference between e-readers. I suppose I made a dang compelling case for the Kindle! She always buys me a toy (it's a private joke) but this is by far the best toy ever. Whatever apps and new features they develop for it, the better; but it is still priceless to me that I can leave the house with my entire library without having to choose between my favorite books -- to which I refer regularly.


----------



## Grigory (Jun 8, 2011)

I was moving to another city and had to leave my giant book collection behind...   I'd heard about Kindle for a while, but the thing that finally convinced me to get a Kindle was all the free/dirt-cheap books from my favorite authors.   I built a pretty nice collection of sci-fi books for less than $20 - you gotta love some of those indie authors...


----------



## calimero (Jun 8, 2011)

because I love gadgets! and I was often forgetting to bring books back from the library on time,and has to pay tons of late fees...


----------



## misstree1963 (May 30, 2010)

I bought my Kindle because I was tired of lugging 8 or 9 different books with me every time I travel.  Less to pack, less to keep track of.  It has been wonderful!  Now I'm happy with my books at home, and happy with my Kindle when I am out of town.


----------



## HCELLISTON (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought my kindle for holidays, so I don't have to carry a handful of boards.  Also for speed, for the times when I am too impatient to wait to drive to the shops the next day etc to get a book I've seen and want to start reading.  I still like paper, but I also like digital.


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

I was the sort of guy that always had a book in one coat pocket and a backup in the car.  It mostly came down to convenience, and my insatiable love of digital toys.  So much easier to carry the Kindle in a pocket and have dozens of backup books.  I find myself reading more often than ever before since I always keep it within arms reach, and will do a few pages of reading while waiting for dinner to cook, in a line for a movie, or when conversation with friends begins to stagnate.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

This goes back a while to when I was still flogging my own novels (via an agent) to publishers and swearing to all and sundry that, sure eBooks would eventually catch on but it would take a decade. (*now eating crow on THAT one*)

One day about that time, there was a book I wanted to read on Amazon. It was only available on Kindle. I downloaded Kindle for PC, but who wants to read glued to their PC? I put Kindle on my wishlist for Christmas which I received. I was soon a certified Kindle-addict.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

Like others have already said, I was running out of room to store paper books. I have four bookcases stuffed full--even after giving away tons of books. Plus, easy access to new books while traveling if I finish what I was reading.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought an e-reader to reduce clutter in my home and to shrink my carbon footprint insofar as paper usage is concerned. (what impact my e-reader will have on the environment when it eventually winds up in a trash heap is another story...but I assume it will be considerably smaller than the hundreds of books I would have bought over the course of my life.)

Now the trick is, of course, not to feel the urge to upgrade devices every time a shiny new version is released; otherwise my reasons for making the shift to digital are no longer valid!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Rheumatoid arthritis (my worst-affected parts are my hands and fingers).  It may sound silly but books hurt after holding them for more than a few minutes, especially during a flare-up (which is precisely when I want to do nothing but lay around and read until the steroids kick in!).  Also, the clutter.  I'm usually reading several books at once, and this way they're not all laying around and getting the husband all annoyed.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

My primary reason for getting a Kindle was to read classics that are in public domain and are free or almost free. Then the idea of having a library with me in one device became (and still is) very attractive.


----------



## TheUselessGod (May 23, 2011)

Both my wife and I received Kindles as Christmas presents from our parents last year. Truthfully we only needed one, but we aren't going to look a gift horse in the mouth.
My wife is a voracious reader, and she works in a call center so she reads at work (and at home...and on the road...constantly). The thing was she'd haul bags of books around because she'd go through 2-3 a day and want to pick up the next one. We also had to make frequent trips to the library because the card limited books at 20 and she'd read that many in a week.
The Kindle has been really helpful for her, especially when we go on long trips. It's easy, you don't lose your place, and can store all the books she'll ever need. The only downside is we lost the library, so now we are spending way more on books than we did before, but I'm not going to ever complain about owning more books. 

I liked the Kindle a lot because I write and am in a writing group. Since I stare at a screen all day, it can be hard to go home and for "pleasure" read somebody's 5-7k word submission on my home monitor. Since it isn't tough to convert I can change my writing group's submissions or novels to Kindle format and read them on the Kindle without the eye strain. 

It also made me read more than I did before, which is a perk.

I love this thing. Whenever we show it to people they are like, "this couldn't be as good as a book!" and then they read a few pages and can't stop. I think we've convinced most of the in-laws to pick up one in the time since Christmas.


----------



## calimero (Jun 8, 2011)

I love to read,but my husband was tired of building bookshelves for my books! I still have a few boxes full of books since our last move 2 years ago!
and I absolutely love gadgets!!!!!
furthermore,I love that kindle can have pdf files!!!!


----------



## jamie79 (Jun 10, 2011)

not enough room in the house anymore for the books


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

calimero said:


> I love to read,but my husband was tired of building bookshelves for my books! I still have a few boxes full of books since our last move 2 years ago!
> and I absolutely love gadgets!!!!!
> furthermore,I love that kindle can have pdf files!!!!


LOL I hear that - we have one spare bedroom converted to a 'library' already with bookshelves along all the walls, and boxes of books on the floor... and I don't want to give up another room!


----------



## tommyr (Aug 22, 2010)

Because I'm a gadget geek!


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

My husband bought me one because I have an entire room full of books and they were starting to invade his area. ha ha


----------



## Violet Yates (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought my kindle for several reasons. One was because I live in Hawaii and it takes forever to have a book shipped here, and our only book store that carries new print books was Borders, and they closed in April. Another was cost- I have a ton of classics on my kindle that were free, and as a former English major, having those classics is important to me. Also, I live on very little income, so having access to cheaper books was important to me. True, some books are still high priced no matter what format... But there are so many indie published books- so I have more to choose from, so even though I'm not reading everything I necessarily want to read, I am reading more of a variety. I'm also meeting a lot of cool people on here and on Amazon's discussion forums, in the Meet Our Author forums, who I would probably have never talked to if I hadn't bought a kindle and published as a result.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

I got mine for a few reasons...

1) I am a techie but wanted a simple reading device, something that did not require my skill set to use...

2) I wanted something with good access to other books since being in a small town area, the selection of paper books I would actually read was very limited...

3) after seeing whats available online, I got the Kindle, and even for the non-Kindle book options, I still have calibre (which I learned about before I even got my Kindle)...


Since buying it (just before Christmas 2010), I have read close to 30 books, whereas because of the limited local selection I would read maybe 2-4 per year. I have slowed down as the warmer weather keeps us busier outdoors with our daughters but I still try to read a few hours per week when possible.


----------



## ioj3288 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dara England said:


> I wanted to be cool.


  .. Yeah, I agree to that Dara. And I guess the most obvious reason is to READ. 

I like it how cool people are here..


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

You all may be a bit surprised, but I bought Ereader mostly to READ, and because of this great, very usefull dictionary.


----------



## Violet Yates (Feb 28, 2011)

DevX said:


> You all may be a bit surprised, but I bought Ereader mostly to READ, and because of this great, very usefull dictionary.


I love the dictionary. Now if I'm reading a print book and I see a word I don't know the meaning to, I feel lost. LOL. I suppose I could just get my butt up and check... but love the convenience of the Kindle, just a few taps away.


----------



## VincentHobbes (Jun 13, 2011)

I didn't have the choice. My mother actually bought my kindle for my wife, but her skepticism made the Kindle mine. I, too, was skeptical...however, I now love it, and I'm downloading books like crazy.

-Vincent


----------

